# Fan Motor?



## Charlie157 (May 23, 2011)

Ok, I know this question has probably been asked a million times on this forum....... but I need some info on where and how to get/build a fan motor.  I'm in the process of converting my old bass boat into a bowfishing boat. I'm putting a deck on and adding lights. We've just shot from the casting deck in the past. I'm looking to put a fan motor on the back to get in the skinny water. Any info as far as where to get the parts and prices will be appreciated..... Thanks.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (May 23, 2011)

Talk with Castandbalast on here he is building one right now and can give you a lot of info on where he got his, poor guy has had a time it was damaged 2 times in shipping but I think it was a great deal.  He will also have info on where he got his shroud material and they bent it into the hoop as well, maybe he can post you some pics if he has a chance.


----------



## number1gator (May 25, 2011)

*Fan motor*

Would a barn style fan, one of the round ones 36"or so work?


----------



## Charlie157 (May 26, 2011)

always got one.


----------



## castandblast (May 28, 2011)

number1gator said:


> Would a barn style fan, one of the round ones 36"or so work?



are you talking bout putting a shop style fan on the back of a boat? if so, that is a disaster waiting to happen! sharpnel  will be everywhere...


----------



## Charlie157 (May 31, 2011)

castandblast said:


> are you talking bout putting a shop style fan on the back of a boat? if so, that is a disaster waiting to happen! sharpnel  will be everywhere...



I thought he was just being a wise guy!!

Thanks for all the info the other day castandblast.... i think I'm gonna go with the same motor you got.  Have you gotten to fish out of yours yet?


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (May 31, 2011)

Charlie157 said:


> I thought he was just being a wise guy!!
> 
> Thanks for all the info the other day castandblast.... i think I'm gonna go with the same motor you got.  Have you gotten to fish out of yours yet?



lol no he is is on a cruise w/gf hard to shoot fish that high off the water


----------



## Charlie157 (Jun 1, 2011)

Buckaholic2000 said:


> lol no he is is on a cruise w/gf hard to shoot fish that high off the water



LOL! It would make a heck of a shooting deck though!


----------



## castandblast (Jun 5, 2011)

Charlie157 said:


> LOL! It would make a heck of a shooting deck though!



Yes it would!!! but everyone would get all sensitive about shooting flipper off the cruise ship..... 
Im  hoping to have it all done by the end of the week. All fingers crossed and a BIG IF fed ex doesn't SCREW ME OVER  again!!!!! I'll post pics as soon as its done.


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dang cast you could at least give me props on the quality build we are working on give me a call and we will finish it so you can post pics.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jun 8, 2011)

they have a whole forum post on bowfishingcountry about fans setups.


----------



## castandblast (Jun 8, 2011)

sorry frog. you are doing an amazing job no joke. I can't thank you enough!


----------

